# Anyone here try super handles or The Jump Manual?



## angel61939 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have seen these both and from testimonials they say its good but want to know from people that have used it. Thanks in advance


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

I tried the Jump Manual and it is great. Not to sure about super handles. I'm sure it would work though but you can easily create your own ball handling workout and just do it daily and you would get results as long as you put in the time and effort.


----------



## Zaid (Nov 23, 2020)

It is an excellent program if you are a gym fan. I tried a and it worked very well for me. Here is my experience with that program.


----------

